
Take me to your Leda: sensual Pompeii bedroom art uncovered - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/19/take-me-to-your-leda-sensual-pompeii-bedroom-art-uncovered
======
drugme
Hopefully everyone recognizes the legitimate scientific import of this find.

And that, while it may not get upvoted - this submission won't get instantly
flagged.

